# success stories from aspirin! please share!



## nlz2468

This is my 3rd pregnancy with 1st baby had 2 previous recurrent mc's been told i have a blood clotting problem that caused me to have my mc's so i am now on aspirin and hoping that it works for me. Anyone else currently on aspirin after a loss or who has had a healthy bundle of joy due to aspirin?

would love to hear your stories :)

x


----------



## rock_chick

hi,

im on mini aspirin this time after 2 losses.......fingers crossed it works for us both!

best wishes xxx


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm also on ba after my losses. Good luck to both of you


----------



## nlz2468

thanks girls! i hope it works with the aspirin this time! anyone have any success stories would love to hear some x


----------



## Tulip

Beadette self-prescribed mini-aspirin after two MMCs and now has a beautiful healthy Olly! If she hadn't been taking the aspirin her pre-eclampsia would have kicked in much earlier and she would definitely have lost him. He is a miracle!


----------



## DaisyBee

I would maybe ask in 3rd tri or baby club?

I'm on baby aspirin as well.


----------



## APSmum

Hi I am on aspirin and fragmin injections as had clotting disorder and lost my baby at 40w+2 

At week 22 now and everything looks to be going perfectly this time! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Beanbabe

I had two problem free pregnancies then a mc at 9 weeks followed by a mc at 19 weeks (my little boy Matthew). Im pleased to say that pregnancy number 5 has resulted in a healthy baby boy who is now 5 months and asleep in his cot. All thanks to aspirin. There are success stories. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

I'm almost in my 3rd trimester after 4 mc's and am on 81 mg aspirin:D 

I was diagnosed with hertero MTHFR after my 2nd mc and have been on baby aspirin since then. My 3rd and 4th mc I was told to stop baby aspirin after my initial appt and to start Lovenox. Sadly both ended in mc. This time I have continued the baby aspirin through out the pregnancy and have not taken Lovenox. I have also taken a DHA and Omega supplement since before ovulation. This time I also did acupuncture every week from week 4-14 and then once a month after that:thumbup:

We are expecting a healthy baby girl in November:cloud9: Good luck to all of you:hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

I lost my daughter at 20 weeks due to clotting. I then lost two more, one at 17+5 (but the baby only measured 10 weeks) and one at 7 weeks. I don't know if these two were linked to the clotting, but i guess so. I wasn't put on aspirin straight after i lost my daughter, because we didn't find out i had a clotting problem until April this year, so this is the only pregnancy i have taken aspirin in. I am now nearly 16 weeks with this one....and so far everything is looking good. I hope things work out for both of us, and everyone else on aspirin!


----------



## nlz2468

thanks ladies! good luck all of you xx


----------



## patiently

I just wanted to know...how did you discover that you had a blood clotting disorder...and are there any symptoms that i should look out for..i have had two recurrent mc's and would like to know if i should take baby asprin without my dr advising me to do so...congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Well after i lost her, i was tested for Thrombophilia, however that came back negative. So i don't actually 100% know that i have a clotting disorder. But her placenta showed signs of clotting - it had white patches, and showed areas of bleeding, so that's how i came to be on baby aspirin. 

If you think you may have a clotting disorder, you need to ask your dictor to do a blood test for thrombophilia and then it should be picked up :) xx


----------



## patiently

I have been to my dr's three times to ask for blood tests and they have refused to send me for testing...its really frustrating as i dont want to go through a mc again...but thanks anyway and congrats on all of your BFP!!


----------



## APSmum

I was tested for clotting disorders and clotting actively (APS and Viper venom test) I got a positive result, also my placenta was almost completely dead (covered in Infarctions) when I delivered zach.


----------

